# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  بضع خطوات فقط يمكنك معرفة تاريخ تثبيت الويندوز على جهازك

## Fannan1

*طبعا من الطرق السهلة والبسيطة وبدون برامج
 وفي بضع خطوات فقط يمكنك معرفة تاريخ*   *تثبيت الويندوز على جهازك مع هذا الشرح البسيط بالصور*    *اولا ادخل الى القرص المثبت عليه الوينداوز مثلا انا اخترت القرص  ( C )*  *ثم ضع مؤشر الماوس على مجلد WINDOWS ثم اضغط بالزر*  * الايمن للفارة * *ثم اختر Propriétés  * *
ستلاحظ وقت تثبيت الويندوس في جهازك كما موضح باللون* * الازرق*  * في الصورة *  * ---------------------------------------------------------*  *والان كما نلاحظ في الصورة تاريخ تصطيب الويندوز مضلل باللون  الازرق* *انتهى الشرح طبعا شرح بسيط وسهل جدا*  **

----------


## mohamed73

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## abede7

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

